# Pakistani med schools vs Caribbean medical schools.



## DrPlasma (Jan 11, 2008)

Hello everyone, 

I will like to have your thoughts on this thread, regarding the positives and negatives of Caribbean vs Pakistan medical schools. 

Just to throw in a few benefits of Caribbean medical schools. 
-Last two years in done in states, very valuable clinical experience.
-Curriculum based on USMLE patterns. 

+ of Pakistani medical schools. 
-Fraction of a cost compared to Caribbean schools. 
-Schools have been around for a long time except for some new ones.

Thanks


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

If I had the option I'd pick a Caribbean school. They're still better recognized than Pakistani medical colleges-- you'll have a much easier time getting a residency.


----------



## thecalccobra (Jul 3, 2007)

what about caribbean vs aga khan?


----------



## DrPlasma (Jan 11, 2008)

MastahRiz said:


> If I had the option I'd pick a Caribbean school. They're still better recognized than Pakistani medical colleges-- you'll have a much easier time getting a residency.


I think you are right, I guess the valuable experience of doing the last two years in America, thats really a big plus. 

But as I stated before Caribbean school are for sure expensive. 


Cobra, 

Overall aga khan as an international applicant will cost you around 17 to 18k a year plus living expenses its still a very decent cost for medical school. 

I have seen some good matches from AKU, but they don't even match half as many residents as St George University in Grenada. 

The Caribbean school do have federal loan options so that could be a big benefit. 

Sincerely, 

DrPlasma.


----------



## thecalccobra (Jul 3, 2007)

hey Riz, if you knew it would be very tough getting a residency from pak med schools, why didn't you go to carribean or stay in us for med school?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Saved some money, plus some time on getting in. I hadn't been planning on going to med school for as long as a lot of other people do, and when I saw the chance for admission I just went for it- I was too impatient to do a whole lot of research and then sit around and wait for other schools.

Oh and caribbean medical schools (at least the good ones) require a bachelors degree- which I didn't have.


----------



## DrPlasma (Jan 11, 2008)

MastahRiz said:


> Saved some money, plus some time on getting in. I hadn't been planning on going to med school for as long as a lot of other people do, and when I saw the chance for admission I just went for it- I was too impatient to do a whole lot of research and then sit around and wait for other schools.
> 
> Oh and caribbean medical schools (at least the good ones) require a bachelors degree- which I didn't have.


Going to Pak/India seems like a better option. This is because they don't have a big bias which surrounds Americans attending the Caribbean school. Automatically people think that if you can't get into a US medical school then and only than you try Caribbean schools. 

They are certainly good things about Caribbean schools atleast the good ones, they will actually prepare you for USMLES steps.

I don't actually know how well Shifa, Aku or other private or government schools prep you for the steps. It will be nice if some one can give a quick synopsis of it?

Thanks.


----------



## dr.Shafia (Jan 27, 2007)

alot of privt colleges have usmele pattern examination..like the one in wihich i study ziauddin university..it has pbl's and stuff..and the exams are usmele oriented...plus every one in my university studies kaplan and brs during the 5 years...because questions are pretty much like its thr in those books...i think agha khan has the same criteria..and i know alot of our students are settled in usa...


----------



## DrPlasma (Jan 11, 2008)

dr.Shafia said:


> alot of privt colleges have usmele pattern examination..like the one in wihich i study ziauddin university..it has pbl's and stuff..and the exams are usmele oriented...plus every one in my university studies kaplan and brs during the 5 years...because questions are pretty much like its thr in those books...i think agha khan has the same criteria..and i know alot of our students are settled in usa...


Thats good to know. 

Are there any Pakamerican students studying at your school? I noticed Ziauddin University have change their website layout completely. 

So do you guys take USMLE step 1 during the medical school, before finishing 2nd year like Caribbean schools. 

Thanks.


----------



## dr.Shafia (Jan 27, 2007)

oh there are many..we even have students from canada,england,uae,saudia...but teh only prob being an american student is that you have to get by self finance then since you haven't even done A-levels..which is acceptable here..so you wont need to sit in teh test..just came apply..come for an interview and you are in with double the local fees...same goes for other instituites too..which in comparison to america is still very less...about usmele...you complete the subjects of usmele till 4th year here in pakistan..anatomy,physiology,biochemistry in teh first 2 years,then pharmacology,general pathology and forensic medicine(doesnt come in usmele)..in 3rd yr..and special pathology and community health sciences in 4th yr...teh entire Chs doesnt even come in usmele...one more positive thing i fidn in zu is behaviourial sciences lectures which we get in 3rd year...so it covers taht part of usmele too to a certain extent...but take my words..you are soo busy with studies that you never get time to study for usmele during forth year unless nad untill you are some honour student...then research...zu just makes studenst do community based research in 3rd and 4th yr..its not clinical...ahve a source and be a part in agha khan's research either...


----------



## DrPlasma (Jan 11, 2008)

dr.Shafia said:


> oh there are many..we even have students from canada,england,uae,saudia...but teh only prob being an american student is that you have to get by self finance then since you haven't even done A-levels..which is acceptable here..so you wont need to sit in teh test..just came apply..come for an interview and you are in with double the local fees...same goes for other instituites too..which in comparison to america is still very less...about usmele...you complete the subjects of usmele till 4th year here in pakistan..anatomy,physiology,biochemistry in teh first 2 years,then pharmacology,general pathology and forensic medicine(doesnt come in usmele)..in 3rd yr..and special pathology and community health sciences in 4th yr...teh entire Chs doesnt even come in usmele...one more positive thing i fidn in zu is behaviourial sciences lectures which we get in 3rd year...so it covers taht part of usmele too to a certain extent...but take my words..you are soo busy with studies that you never get time to study for usmele during forth year unless nad untill you are some honour student...then research...zu just makes studenst do community based research in 3rd and 4th yr..its not clinical...ahve a source and be a part in agha khan's research either...



Appreciate your reply. 

So this means it takes takes around few additional years to complete USMLE and to get eligible to get residency in States?

Thanks.


----------



## dr.Shafia (Jan 27, 2007)

look here it is like it goes...you do your high school..come to pakistan at around age 18 complete 5 years of mbbs..around makes you 23..take steps..will take one year of yours....then go ahead with all the years of residency..or you be a genious apply for step 1 in teh end of 4th year..2 in the end of mid of 5th year..and 3 after tht..saves a little more time..if you are going to stay in pakistan you have to do one more year of house job before applyin for post graduate...now i know that if you choose surgery in states u will have to be first part of research...then will finally get into surgery..there is one theory among pakistanis..score alot in usmele and you get in...have research or no research.one more positive u will get by being american and study in zu is that you will one and a half month official off from university in final year for elective purpose..since you would already have visa and stuff you can easily apply to any american hospital university..the university dean helps with everything except finance...you do electives in one hospital you have a plus point for resiency too...i have known many no of pakistanis who have scored in 90's like good 90's in usmele but then the visa problem...you can ask other private university students about how they workk....agha khan i know has this plus point that there way of doing clinics in just liek british...the steps...ut we all also know foreing ways of treating patients...thsi is complicated stuff you will unserstand only in 3rd year


----------



## DrPlasma (Jan 11, 2008)

dr.Shafia said:


> look here it is like it goes...you do your high school..come to pakistan at around age 18 complete 5 years of mbbs..around makes you 23..take steps..will take one year of yours....then go ahead with all the years of residency..or you be a genious apply for step 1 in teh end of 4th year..2 in the end of mid of 5th year..and 3 after tht..saves a little more time..if you are going to stay in pakistan you have to do one more year of house job before applyin for post graduate...now i know that if you choose surgery in states u will have to be first part of research...then will finally get into surgery..there is one theory among pakistanis..score alot in usmele and you get in...have research or no research.one more positive u will get by being american and study in zu is that you will one and a half month official off from university in final year for elective purpose..since you would already have visa and stuff you can easily apply to any american hospital university..the university dean helps with everything except finance...you do electives in one hospital you have a plus point for resiency too...i have known many no of pakistanis who have scored in 90's like good 90's in usmele but then the visa problem...you can ask other private university students about how they workk....agha khan i know has this plus point that there way of doing clinics in just liek british...the steps...ut we all also know foreing ways of treating patients...thsi is complicated stuff you will unserstand only in 3rd year


Thanks, so the curriculum is not directly based on USMLE like the Caribbean schools at Ziauddin University?

Thanks.


----------

